# Pictures SWGRS 2012



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice, thank you, jj looks like he needs some sleep


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for posting. 

Lookin' good there Stan.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Tommy 

Thanks for posting here on MLS


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, we are making Tommy the official photographer from now on! 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04 Nov 2012 06:35 PM 
Yep, we are making Tommy the official photographer from now on! 

*Amen...........*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, missed out again...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dick413 on 04 Nov 2012 09:45 AM 
nice, thank you, jj looks like he needs some sleep 





I am having some problems at present.

One of them is trouble sleeping 

Doing a bunch of tests. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ, your testing 'sleeping'..? 

what modes or positions? battery or track power... 

Dirk


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's hoping it's nothing serious JJ.







God Bless you bud!!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Good shots Tommy. How about a few more?
Mary and I had a good time as usual with the visiting.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Glade to see Stan spending money.







Any more pics coming? Later RJD


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy
Great pictures. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

More pictures


































































































































Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool pics thanks for adding more. Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Tommy! I was really sorry to have missed this one.









BTW, did you get the tender fixed? AND how was the range on the layout with your T5000?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post the pics ! The only person I recognize (although i forget his name at the moment) is the standing Accucraft rep' , who helped man their table at our SUPERTRAIN show about ... 3 yrs back !! 

It would of been nice to pop down for the show, sched' was real tight this yr. but lack of funding was the 'killer'. 


doug c


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

The ladder on the tender held together at the Fairplex, but it bent again transporting it home.
For speed and control of the locomotive it worked at over 250 feet. I lost sound control at a little over 100 feet. The Fairplex is so large with hills and gorges, half the time you can't even see your train unless you walk around with it. I spent alot of time sitting at the picnic tables just letting the train run. I had a mainline all too myself and the C19 ran great with no derailments. I did have uncoupling of cars twice in the 4 hours I ran.

A big THANKS goes to the Fairplex crew for making it a great day of running trains.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The fifth picture in the series has in the background three wagons pulled by mules. 

Does anyone remember 20 Mule Team Borax? It was a TV show 

Well you use to be able to order that wagon set as a kit.

I had one 

JJ


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

John I believe the show was Death Valley Days brought to you by Borax. Ron


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

...starring...










...with a word from our sponser


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea that was it 

Thanks 

JJ


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

yes JJ i watched too, hope your feeling better.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 07 Nov 2012 07:34 AM 
The fifth picture in the series has in the background three wagons pulled by mules. 

Does anyone remember 20 Mule Team Borax? It was a TV show 

Well you use to be able to order that wagon set as a kit.

I had one 

JJ 
John

I ran across the following while rummaging around on the Internet, and thought you might find it interesting.








Note: the title on the first page is a link.

Twenty Mule Team Borax Wagons 1883 (PDF 1.13MB)[/b]


----------

